# SeaFrance to Calais - Discount code for MHF subscribers



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

We want to book a return from Dover to Calais with SeaFrance. I note there is a discount for MHF subscribers but I can't find a discount code in the relevant section. Does anyone have one?

Tim`


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Tim

Have you looked in subscriber discounts? 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=SubsDiscounts

Select "Ferries" from the drop down menu, and there you are.

Gerald


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks Gerald. I did look there but although it says there is a code that gives 10% discount, no code is displayed. 

Tim


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Strange - I've just checked again, and it's there.

*The above discounts will apply to all bookings for travel in 2007, and will be subjected to an annual review
There is a code to be quoted when booking of ***********

Except, of course, the code is displayed instead of asterisks :wink:

Gerald


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Tim, read the paragraph headed information again. In particular the last word on the last line. YOU ARE NOT THE FIRST TO MISS IT.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry if I've hijacked this thread, but I tried for P and O ferries. It came up blank. Is that correct, or am I doing something wrong?

Ian


----------



## timbop37 (Jun 28, 2006)

Gerald

sorry for being such an [email protected]*e. I was actually looking for a number.

Thanks again.

Tim


----------

